# How often?



## seitt

Greetings,

Please, if I wish to get a bus, how can I say, “How often do the buses come?”?

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Black4blue

*How often* = *Ne sıklıkta*
How often do the buses come=Otobüs ne sıklıkta geçiyor? (not literally)
But people mostly say: Otobüs kaç dakikada bir geçiyor?

You can shortly say: Otobüs ne zaman gelir? (When will the bus come?)


----------



## seitt

Thank you, excellent.

Are the following also possible?

1. Otobüs ne kadar sık geçiyor?
2. Otobüs ne kadar süreyle geçiyor?


----------



## Black4blue

The first one is exactly correct.
The second one is understood and used by everyone, but I'm not sure if it is 'exactly' correct.


----------



## shafaq

"Ne sıklıkta" and "*hangi sıklıkta*" are both quite well known and the second one may be widest in daily conversations due to its ease of pronouncing.


----------



## eric cartmant

If you use second sentence, Mr.seitt, you will be understood by most, but i think it could be interpretted as "how long does it take bus to pass (the stop)?" So I wouldnt recommend.

Your first sentence is true and understandable, but it is something like:
*Otobüs ne kadar sık geçiyor?
bus    how much often passes*?
It is not good Turkish, but OK


----------



## Aydintashar

In my opinion, the expression "how often?" is not natural Turkish, so any translations will look conspicuous. The nearest thing I can imagine is:

_Otobüs kaç dakikadan bir geçiyor?_

The translation would have been easier with "The buses arrive quite often": Otobüs sık-sık geçiyor.

Some other examples:
- Too often: çok sık-sık geçiyor.
- Less often: ara-sıra geçiyor.
- Not so often: o kadar sık-sık geçmiyor.
- Every minute: dakika başı geçiyor.
- Every half an hour: yarım saatdan bir geçiyor.


----------



## Rallino

Aydintashar said:


> In my opinion, the expression "how often?" is not natural Turkish, so any translations will look conspicuous. The nearest thing I can imagine is:
> 
> _Otobüs kaç _dakikadan_ dakikada bir geçiyor?_
> 
> The translation would have been easier with "The buses arrive quite often": Otobüs sık-sık geçiyor.
> 
> Some other examples:
> - Too often: çok sık-sık geçiyor. --> _either 'çok sık' or 'sık sık'. And no
> hyphen__._
> 
> - Less often: ara-sıra geçiyor._ 'ara sıra', without a hyphen._
> 
> - Not so often: o kadar sık-sık geçmiyor. _'O kadar sık geçmiyor.' _
> 
> - Every minute: dakika başı geçiyor.
> 
> - Every half an hour: yarım saatdan _saatte_ bir geçiyor.


----------



## Aydintashar

Rallino is quite right. I was under Azeri influence in the translations.


----------



## writersoul

Herkese merhabalar.
Bu siteyi iki üç gün önce buldum.Gerçekten harika bir site.Yaklaşık üç yıldan beri İngilizce öğrenme çalışan ben,sanırım bu siteye katkıda bulunan siz değerli arkadaşların da sayesinde çok aşama katedebileceğim.Yalnız bu foruma yazmam doğru olur mu o konuda emin değilim.Çünkü gördüğüm kadarı ile Türkçeyi öğrenmeye çalışan yabancı arkadaşlar soru sormuş.Bu açıdan belki yanlış başlık olarak düşünülebilir ama bazı kavramların bir Native speaker dan öğrenmek bazen mümkün olmuyor.Bu açıdan Türkçe açıklamaya muhtaç bazı İngilizce konuları sormam acaba çok mu tuhaf olur ?

Herkese tekrar selam ve saygılar.


----------

